# Call of duty Lovers!



## jimbo27 (Apr 1, 2008)

Have you heard???

There is a new COD coming out in November!

Looks awesome!

http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStation3/4-/5575127/Call-Of-Duty-World-At-War/Product.html

http://www.callofduty.com/CoDWW

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Old news http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=75683

COD4 is thee best game at the moment.


----------

